# Dr Murad or Dr. Perricone Acne Skin Supplements



## aprilpgb22 (Apr 4, 2008)

I went to Sephora today regarding my longtime acne problem and the ones on my cheeks that never go away. The lady asked me how long i have had it and i said 8 years since i was pregnant with my son. I have tried everything there is to try. She said nothing external will work because i have bacteria in my stomach that causes the acne. She suggested that i buy Dr. Perricone Acne supplements that cost $75 for a 30 day supply or Dr. Murad's for $45 for a 30 day supply. She said that it will kill the bacteria inside me that is causing the acne. I asked her aren't there vitamins i can take from GNC or vitamin world that will do the same thing; she said no, I should get those or go to a dermatologist which will prescribe me a pill.

I need input on what you feel about this. Should I buy one? Has anyone ever used either of those supplements and knows someone that has? I can't find any reviews of them on the web. I need some help and obviously nothing is going to work on my skin because i have tried almost every line and I am allergic to benzoyl peroxide.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 4, 2008)

uh ? i went through two exams at the local clinic before the doctor told me i had a gastritis in my stomach, so i find it hard to believe she just told you that without further medical examination. besides, if you had bacteria in your stomach, i suppose there would other signs, like pain




.

if you really want to try those, i'd say choose one of them but only get samples (if it's possible) and see how it goes.


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 4, 2008)

I agree with Magosienne.

This is all about BSing you into purchasing a product.

How on earth would this salesperson know if you have bacteria in your stomach?

Who knows, perhaps the scarring is hormonal. But again, a doctor needs to determine that.

For the costs of all these over the counter products, have you considered seeing a dermatologist that can accurately determine the cause and offer solution(s) that will help you.

Hope I have helped


----------



## aprilpgb22 (Apr 5, 2008)

Thank you guys so much. I purchased Dr. Brandts Poreless kit(cleanser, toner, gel and moisturizer) instead. My insurance at work starts May 1 so i will be going to the derm in May. I am holding off on the pills. I looked at the ingredients and it looks like a lot of vitamins that i can get at GNC or VitaminShoppe or your local pharmacy so i am not wasting the money. I feel i just need to get my diet going better and exercise more and my skin will eventually get right.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Apr 5, 2008)

they tested that (murad) in i believe allure magazine along with a bunch of other vitimens for skincare.

apprently it worked the best out of the other ones.

honestly i think eating a good diet of fruits/veggies and water would work too.


----------



## Kathy (Apr 5, 2008)

How would a saleperson at Sephora know you have acid in your stomach? That may be, but I'd see a Dr. first. I agree, they're just trying to sell you a product.


----------



## mghb (Apr 5, 2008)

I tried the Dr. Perricone acne vitamins and was not able to finish the box. The vitamins made me extremely sick to my stomach. I have not tried Dr. Murad's vitamins, but did use his moisturizer for acne prone skin and liked it. I too am interested in his vitamins, but would like some more feedback before i waste more $$. I am know using Kinerase for acne prone skin. I never broke out or had acne until after I had my daughter and 11 years later I'm still fighting w/ it. I am under a dermatologist's care and have been for a very long time. My acne is not bad as compared to others, but it is a constant battle to keep my skin at bay. My acne is more hormonal and stress related. I do take Bactrim and use Retin A. Also, before we got stationed in MS I was getting regular glycolic peels, which was very helpful. I think you just need to go to a Derm and let him analyze your history and skin.


----------



## monniej (Apr 8, 2008)

wow, that's a heck of an analysis from a sa! i would think you could accomplish better results with a change of diet than with a supplement. too wild!


----------



## love2482 (Apr 8, 2008)

A bacteria in your stomach?? Ummm? I don't think that sounds right.


----------



## cranford (Nov 27, 2010)

Bacteria in your stomach could be an issue. Everything that we put into our bodies shows on our skin, this is completely true. The supplements are meant to give you what you are not giving yourself. Topical creams can work but not if you are not changing eating habits. Give it a try, I've looked at several reviews from people that have tried these products and every single one had a positive experience. As and esthetician, I recommend a good dkin care regimen, look at what your diet consists of, and supplements. The sales people at Sephora are not trying to 'talk'you into products. They are just doing their job. Good luck! If you are able, try to find a good skin care therapist in your area that can give you a deep cleansing facial, and talk to them about microdermabrasion. This can help reduce acne scars and forces the body to produce collagen and elastin.


----------



## hellokomrade (Nov 27, 2010)

She could be referring to a candida overgrowth. Everyone has good and bad bacteria in their gut. It helps to break down food. Some people, especially those taking antibiotics or who have just finished taking a round of antibiotics, can have an overgrowth of the bad bacteria known as candida.

There are a host of different symptoms, the chief one being recurrent yeast infections and one of which being acne. You can look into this and see if you feel like that fits you. If not, it's probably unlikely  that those pills will help you.

Now I could be wrong. I'm not familiar with those supplements. If they treat those symptoms, then they are probably pro-biotics. In which case, you can buy those relatively inexpensively at the drugstore. However, the thing with supplements is that they are unregulated. They could be sugar pills for all you know. So it's usually best to buy a name brand and do some research beforehand. That's where Dr. Perricone's could stand out amongst your average drugstore supplements as he has a reputation to uphold.


----------



## Andi (Nov 28, 2010)

OMG that is ridiculous. First of all the SAÂ´s advice was questionable, second the amount they charge for these supplements. From what I have read, zink is supposed to be a good supplement to take if you suffer from acne. Lots of people on acne.org seem to take zink supplements, and theyÂ´re a fraction of the price of the supplements that were suggested for you.

Like you said, youÂ´re better off to wait until you have insurance and can see a dermatologist. The only kind of bacteria strongly associated with acne that I can think of is Propionibacterium acnes, which grows ON the skin.


----------

